# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Fjalet qe mbarojne me ..dita

## reklait

kush di fjale qe mbarojne me dita

p.sh.

Afer*dita*
Mire*dita
*

----------


## pranvera bica

Mesdita

Perdita

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Dita.  ..................

----------


## arjan03

Aferdita

Mesdita

Paradite

Miredita

----------


## Nete

Lindita

Ardita

Sidita

----------


## arjan03

Miredita

Lindita

Sidita

Aferdita

----------

